# Das neue System ist online!



## Dok (27. Februar 2002)

Ich hoffe das jetzt alles klappt!

Viel Spaß auf dem neuen Anglerboard!


----------



## Lorddoki (27. Februar 2002)

Hio !!

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern des Anglerboardes viel Spass mit der neuen Boardsoftware !!!!!

Wenn Fehler auftreten sollten (Wir hoffen das nicht,dann einfach mail oder pn schreiben).



>>Weiter!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Februar 2002)

Na super!
Ihr zwei seid die allergrößten.  :z


----------



## Albatros (27. Februar 2002)

Jo, spitzenmäßig und sehr schnell ist es#6 Man rauscht ja nur noch so durch das Board :z:z:z Habt Ihr echt klasse gemacht:m


----------



## Superingo (27. Februar 2002)

Hi Dok & Co
Habt Ihr echt spitze hinbekommen !!!
Aber warum sind alle Themen als neu gekennzeichnet #c


----------



## Dok (27. Februar 2002)

Das kommt durch den Import!
Aber wenn Du auf der Hauptseite "Alle Foren als gelesen..." klickts gehen die Lampen aus!


----------



## silurus (28. Februar 2002)

#h Hallo Alle miteinander!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Macher zur gelungenen Neufassung des AB! Nachdem die ersten Kinderkrankheiten (Datum, keine Schreibberechtigung in diesem Thema) überwunden sind, läuft die ganze Sache sehr stabil, eine unglaubliche Leistung, in so kurzer Zeit ein so umfangreiches Forum komplett umzustellen. #v :z


----------



## Platti (28. Februar 2002)

Hi Leuts,

sieht prima aus. Habt ihr gut hingekriegt

Platti


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2002)

Jo, is alles super!!! :g  :g  :g 
Aber wo is das Stipperforum abgeblieben, oder bin ich nur zu blöd um es zu finden???? ;+  ;+


----------



## Dok (28. Februar 2002)

Ist jetzt zusammen mit dem Friedfischforum!


----------



## Schulti (28. Februar 2002)

Einfach Spitze!!!!


----------



## Guen (28. Februar 2002)

Jo ,ist super   !Habt Ihr klasse hinbekommen #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Februar 2002)

Echt Klasse wie Ihr das hinbekommen habt.


----------



## Gator01 (28. Februar 2002)

Doch, echt Klasse und in der kurzen Zeit - Hut Ab :g


----------



## wodibo (1. März 2002)

Jungs, Ihr seid einfach Spitze!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch :m


----------



## Ace (1. März 2002)

Klasse das neue Board gefällt mir auf  :q Anhieb :q !!!
Viele schöne zusätzliche Funktionen.
Die Qualität dieses Forums ist einmalig.

 #v  G L Ü C K W U N S C H #v


----------



## kralle (29. März 2002)

*Ist ja ein Ding*

Hallo liebes Anglerboard Team,

schön zu sehen, das Ihr jetzt soooo ein tolles Board habt  :q  

Bis in Kürze......#6


----------

